# A Taurus PT 845 or a Taurus PT 1911?



## Frankster (Jun 28, 2015)

What would you rather have if you could only have one of these guns? A Taurus PT 1911 or a Taurus PT 845?


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Seriously... How about a Ruger? Some of the Rugers have a cheap price and are of much higher quality.


----------



## desertman (Aug 29, 2013)

Frankster said:


> What would you rather have if you could only have one of these guns? A Taurus PT 1911 or a Taurus PT 845?


Neither one of them. Nothing personal, I just wouldn't own a Taurus. Same for Harbor Freight Tools.


----------



## bluedog46 (Jan 29, 2015)

Frankster said:


> What would you rather have if you could only have one of these guns? A Taurus PT 1911 or a Taurus PT 845?


The only Taurus guns I have found worth a damn are the pt92 and 1911 guns. I would thus go with the 1911.


----------



## Goldwing (Nov 5, 2014)

Frankster said:


> What would you rather have if you could only have one of these guns? A Taurus PT 1911 or a Taurus PT 845?


I don't know where you shop for guns, but I am certain that if those were the two choices I would try another store. I'm not trying to be a "hater", I just can not imagine a scenario where that were

possible. It would be like going to the dance and having to choose a dance partner when the available girls were Nancy Pelosi and Hillary. I would go to another venue.

GW


----------



## paratrooper (Feb 1, 2012)

I'll pass on the Taurus, thank-you very much.


----------



## VAMarine (Dec 25, 2008)

To answer the question, almost every PT1911 I've ever seen had been a mess. I would not bug one. I'd buy a Rock Island and spend less for a better made gun.

But if the two, I'd take the NOT PT1911.

However, like the others. I would not buy a Taurus.

Adding links. Stand by.

http://www.handgunforum.net/showthread.php?t=46813

http://www.handgunforum.net/taurus/30982-little-why-i-don-t-like-taurus-1911s.html

http://www.handgunforum.net/taurus/31147-pt-1911-3-a.html


----------



## desertman (Aug 29, 2013)

VAMarine said:


> *To answer the question, almost every PT1911 I've ever seen had been a mess.* I would not bug one. I'd buy a Rock Island and spend less for a better made gun.
> 
> But if the two, I'd take the NOT PT1911.
> 
> ...


You do get what you pay for! The issues with Taurus products/customer service are well known throughout the firearms community. If something breaks it has to be sent back to the factory for repairs as they do not sell parts for their guns. Not saying that every Taurus made is a bad one. It's just that there are too many bad ones when compared with other manufacturers. Buying one of them really is a roll of the dice. Let the buyer beware. One really has to ask oneself if their life is worth taking that gamble just to save an extra hundred bucks or so. They are also going to have to take into consideration that they should become proficient with the gun they choose to carry. This could require several hundred rounds or so. Several hundred rounds through a shoddily made gun is like having a few hundred thousand miles on a used car. At that point would you trust your life to it?

I don't think anyone on this forum wants to intentionally beat up on Taurus. They are what they are. It is up to us to inform people who are looking to buy their first gun or those who do not know shit about guns to make an educated decision before buying one.


----------



## Frankster (Jun 28, 2015)

Thanks for the feedbacks. I went to Gander Mountain and picked up a Smith & Wesson MP 9mm. I held a few guns and this one felt good. The salesman said he liked the MP models and had the .40 cal himself. Plus the 9MM bullets are cheaper than the .45. I'm happy with it.


----------



## VAMarine (Dec 25, 2008)

Frankster said:


> Thanks for the feedbacks. I went to Gander Mountain and picked up a Smith & Wesson MP 9mm. I held a few guns and this one felt good. The salesman said he liked the MP models and had the .40 cal himself. Plus the 9MM bullets are cheaper than the .45. I'm happy with it.


Good move.


----------



## HK Dan (Dec 22, 2010)

I HAD a 945 at one time. Stuff flew off when I fired, it was not accurate, and I fixed it up and sold it poste haste. I don't deal with iffy guns, and I won't ever deal with Taurus again.

Dan


----------



## bluedog46 (Jan 29, 2015)

Frankster said:


> Thanks for the feedbacks. I went to Gander Mountain and picked up a Smith & Wesson MP 9mm. I held a few guns and this one felt good. The salesman said he liked the MP models and had the .40 cal himself. Plus the 9MM bullets are cheaper than the .45. I'm happy with it.


Good choice. I personally would have recommended the Glock over the M&P since its the only 9mm I have had jam on me with factory loads more than three times. I finally sold my M&P9c. ALso springfiled xd is a good choice, but you do have a damn good gun.



goldwing said:


> I don't know where you shop for guns, but I am certain that if those were the two choices I would try another store. I'm not trying to be a "hater", I just can not imagine a scenario where that were
> 
> possible. It would be like going to the dance and having to choose a dance partner when the available girls were Nancy Pelosi and Hillary. I would go to another venue.
> 
> GW


On the dance thing. I was in college once. You get enough beer in you and eventually either would look good enough to slob the nob.


----------



## desertman (Aug 29, 2013)

goldwing said:


> I don't know where you shop for guns, but I am certain that if those were the two choices I would try another store. I'm not trying to be a "hater", I just can not imagine a scenario where that were
> 
> possible. *It would be like going to the dance and having to choose a dance partner when the available girls were Nancy Pelosi and Hillary.* I would go to another venue.
> 
> GW


How 'bout Debbie Wasserman Schultz?


----------



## bluedog46 (Jan 29, 2015)

desertman said:


> How 'bout Debbie Wasserman Schultz?


that hair of hers just make me think bubble head bimbo. Those girls were lots of fun in college though.


----------



## berettatoter (Sep 1, 2011)

Frankster said:


> Thanks for the feedbacks. I went to Gander Mountain and picked up a Smith & Wesson MP 9mm. I held a few guns and this one felt good. The salesman said he liked the MP models and had the .40 cal himself. Plus the 9MM bullets are cheaper than the .45. I'm happy with it.


Yup, good move. The Smith & Wesson should serve you well.


----------



## Goldwing (Nov 5, 2014)

bluedog46 said:


> that hair of hers just make me think bubble head bimbo. Those girls were lots of fun in college though.


Debbies face looks as though it was designed by a congressional subcommittee that didn't get along very well.

GW


----------



## Stengun (Jun 27, 2013)

Howdy,

I have a Taurus PT 845 that I've owned since 2012. After 1,500 rounds it has been flawless except for my handloads with a 200gr LSWC. The rim of the fired, extracted case was catching on the shoulder of the swc. Other than that type of bullet, if you can stuff it in the mag it will function flawlessly. 

Accuracy is very acceptable for a combat style pistol and will shot 3" groups at 25 yards from a rest. 

My only complaint is that with my shooting "style" it shoots slightly to the right and I cannot get the rear sight's set screw to break loose so I can drift the sight over slightly. On a positive note: I NEVER have to worry about the rear sight getting knocked around. 

Paul

P.S. Note to self: Add all the Taurus bashers to my idiot list.


----------

